# excertion induced chest pain and shortness of breath



## oskolkoff (Sep 9, 2011)

I am looking for ICD 9 codes for excertion induced chest pain and shortness of breath for an 11 year old child?  Any ideas?


----------



## doctor.ryan.monson@sbcglobal.net (Sep 10, 2011)

Until the doctor finds out what is causing and states a diagnosis, I would just use 786.05 and a code from 786.5 subcategory.  I don't think there is one of those that specifies upon exertion or child.  Good luck.


----------

